# Chipped rim



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm wondering of anyone would know if it's possible to repair or minimize the appearance of a small chip on the rim of an aquarium? It's about 0.5 cm big.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Get this. Come in different width. Cut it to the right length and double side tap it on the edge. Looks awesome. 
http://m.homedepot.ca/product/ProductDetails.aspx?productid=944308&lang=EN


----------



## qyrus (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd prefer to keep the tank rimless if possible.


----------

